# Wildcat Creek



## Tank1202 (Jun 21, 2009)

Was`up at Wildcat Creek this weekend and ran into two local fellows that said they were closing it to the public at the end of the month. I sure hope not I've been going there for 30 plus years. Does anybody know if its true?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jun 21, 2009)

must have been pullin your leg...


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 21, 2009)

Yep, I believe they were josh'n ya.


----------



## cabinetjedi (Jun 23, 2009)

http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaypressrelease.asp?ArticleID=1462

 This may be what they were talking about?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jun 23, 2009)

I found out what they are going to do....Wildcat will be taken over by a private organization....same what happened to Boggs....and if you ask me there is better conservation and better kept up....Chattahoochee Adventures or Outdoors runs Boggs....Wildcast will be taken over by a river keeper


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 24, 2009)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> I found out what they are going to do....Wildcat will be taken over by a private organization....same what happened to Boggs....and if you ask me there is better conservation and better kept up....Chattahoochee Adventures or Outdoors runs Boggs....Wildcast will be taken over by a river keeper



Where did you get this info,very interesting.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 24, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Where did you get this info,very interesting.



Yes I think a source would be a good idea..........


----------



## killNgrill (Jun 24, 2009)

So from what i understand, Lake Burton WMA is no longer a WMA, but is now just a part of CNF? 
We will be camping up there next week, ill let yall know if i find out anything about Wildcat Creek, but i think we are going to give the Tallulah a try.


----------



## killNgrill (Jul 2, 2009)

Got back last night from our trip to Lake Burton.  We camped on what used to be Lake Burton WMA- now just part of the CNF.

Wildcat creek... still open, and still holding trout- too bad we didnt catch any but we saw a few.

Lake Burton hatchery... still open and loaded with fish.

We rafted the Chattooga as well, and had an awesome trip.


----------

